# UPC guys tear it up



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Here is a perfect example of why the IPC is better, easier and just as efficient and UPC. No need for separate vents on each fixture. Our drains flow just as well without the need for a vent on each fixture. This was a partial bedroom turned into a bathroom. I ran a 3" stack from the basement, my first wye is for a bathtub, the second wye is for the vanity, and then obviously the water closet. I tied into an existing ABS stack with two fernco and sheer bands. I would have used ABS male and PVC female adapters but I didn't have any on the truck, and it's next to impossible to by any ABS fittings here and they are expensive. This is roughed in by code under the 2006 IPC.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the way you used pieces of pipe with the band iron to support the horizontal pipes. I think I may have to try that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> I like the way you used pieces of pipe with the band iron to support the horizontal pipes. I think I may have to try that.:thumbsup:


It works so well, if your hanging pipe below a joist, I go every other 2 joist (normally 4 ft or close enough) and per cut pipe shims. Example for 3" I cut a shim 1/2", 1", 1 1/2" and so own however far you have to go. Makes it easier to stay on grade. It also makes the pipe very secure if you do it properly. Here's a photo of what how to do it...u have to wrap the band iron around the pipe and feed it through the shim and screw it up tight.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

great tip, thanks!


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice clean work, here in Chicago they make us vent every fixture individually.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

jc60618 said:


> Nice clean work, here in Chicago they make us vent every fixture individually.


That must be a pain in the butt! I worked in CA under the UPC and I hated having to separate vent everything. It's not necessary. My father said that's how they had rondo plumbing here in the 60's. UPC Is way out of date in my opinion. Also I don't understand why any place uses abs, it was outlawed in the early 80's here in VA due to toxic fumes it puts off if in a fire.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> ...it was outlawed in the early 80's here in VA due to toxic fumes it puts off if in a fire.


So they outlawed PVC too? :whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BTW: Great tip on the PVC hanger shims. :thumbsup:


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks good, but....

Since when is a short sweep 90 allowed to be run vertically?

And you need a vent on that that first drain (tub/shower?) As you missed pulling a wet vent when it was run off the 3" and not the 2"

But otherwise....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> Looks good, but....
> 
> Since when is a short sweep 90 allowed to be run vertically?
> 
> ...


Long turn 90's are only required on a horizontal run. No vent necessary for the first wye. Everything is vented through the lav. Both wyes are 1 1/2 not 2". Which short sweep 90 were you referring to? 

Don't forget, this is ran legal under the IPC, I'm not making this **** up! :laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> So they outlawed PVC too? :whistling2:


If they did id find a new job


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Long turn 90's are only required on a horizontal run. No vent necessary for the first wye. Everything is vented through the lav. Both wyes are 1 1/2 not 2". Which short sweep 90 were you referring to?
> 
> Don't forget, this is ran legal under the IPC, I'm not making this **** up! :laughing:


The one pointing to your lavy on the horizontal appears to be a short sweep... Speaking of which... Is that 6' to your lavy from your wye to the 90 pointing up?

And yea, I know IPC... And that tub/shower (tub right...? It is 1 1/2) is not correctly vented. If the lavy is the vent it needs to be in the branch for the lavy. The way you have it plumbed the slug from the toilet will suck that trap dry in days.

That's when I get the call and say "yep I can fix it and its going to cost you this..."


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> The one pointing to your lavy on the horizontal appears to be a short sweep... Speaking of which... Is that 6' to your lavy from your wye to the 90 pointing up?
> 
> And yea, I know IPC... And that tub/shower (tub right...? It is 1 1/2) is not correctly vented. If the lavy is the vent it needs to be in the branch for the lavy. The way you have it plumbed the slug from the toilet will suck that trap dry in days.
> 
> That's when I get the call and say "yep I can fix it and its going to cost you this..."


The water closet 90 is actually a St 90, was working with 2x8 joists. 

Yes it's less then 6'. But you obviously don't know the IPC as well as you think. That last wye for the lav, the 11/2 could have been up to 20 feet before the 90. The restrictions on the 6 foot rule would be for the tub. 6' for 1 1/2, 8' for 2", 10' for 3".

Only in a ground work must the tub be on the same wye as the lav. In that case i would use a 3x2 wye and the a 2" wye and get the tub and vanity. Above ground this is proper. 

Been doing plumbing this way for years and never had a trap dry out.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Properly executed "wet vented bathroom group". I see no code violations for where I come from, but me might as well be in different countries...

:laughing:

Looks good! :thumbup:

Edit: what size is the wet vented portion between the branch and the lav connection? Looks like 1-1/2" to me, which is a fail.

Any time a wc is involved in a wet vent, 1-1/2" is not in the cards.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes it's less then 6'. But you obviously don't know the IPC as well as you think. That last wye for the lav, the 11/2 could have been up to 20 feet before the 90. The restrictions on the 6 foot rule would be for the tub. 6' for 1 1/2, 8' for 2", 10' for 3".

Only in a ground work must the tub be on the same wye as the lav. In that case i would use a 3x2 wye and the a 2" wye and get the tub and vanity. Above ground this is proper.[/QUOTE]

The 6' foot rule applies to the branch length on a trap arm as well as the length of the branch line on the 1 1/2 (the wet vent).

Can't find anything in the code book on 20' of 3" on 1 1/2" vent. I'll check on that later a bit more....

The 90 I'm referring to is on the 1 1/2 branch that points towards the wall, not the closet 90...

And finally...

Why would something be correct in ceiling but incorrect in the ground..?

Seriously? That is just...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> Yes it's less then 6'. But you obviously don't know the IPC as well as you think. That last wye for the lav, the 11/2 could have been up to 20 feet before the 90. The restrictions on the 6 foot rule would be for the tub. 6' for 1 1/2, 8' for 2", 10' for 3".
> 
> Only in a ground work must the tub be on the same wye as the lav. In that case i would use a 3x2 wye and the a 2" wye and get the tub and vanity. Above ground this is proper.


The 6' foot rule applies to the branch length on a trap arm as well as the length of the branch line on the 1 1/2 (the wet vent).

Can't find anything in the code book on 20' of 3" on 1 1/2" vent. I'll check on that later a bit more....

The 90 I'm referring to is on the 1 1/2 branch that points towards the wall, not the closet 90...

And finally...

Why would something be correct in ceiling but incorrect in the ground..?

Seriously? That is just...[/QUOTE]

That's wild PN, here the length of the wet vent is not taken into consideration... Period.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> Yes it's less then 6'. But you obviously don't know the IPC as well as you think. That last wye for the lav, the 11/2 could have been up to 20 feet before the 90. The restrictions on the 6 foot rule would be for the tub. 6' for 1 1/2, 8' for 2", 10' for 3".
> 
> Only in a ground work must the tub be on the same wye as the lav. In that case i would use a 3x2 wye and the a 2" wye and get the tub and vanity. Above ground this is proper.


The 6' foot rule applies to the branch length on a trap arm as well as the length of the branch line on the 1 1/2 (the wet vent).

Can't find anything in the code book on 20' of 3" on 1 1/2" vent. I'll check on that later a bit more....

The 90 I'm referring to is on the 1 1/2 branch that points towards the wall, not the closet 90...

And finally...

Why would something be correct in ceiling but incorrect in the ground..?

Seriously? That is just...[/QUOTE]

Not trying to attack you, let's work together. 20' rule is the distance from the 3x11/2 wye to the lav trap. The dirty arm codes are 11/2-6', 2"-8', 3"-10'. For example, after my second wye for the lav, I could have ran up to 10' of 3" to the water closet 90, with that lav wye still going up to 20'. 

I'll look for it in my code book tomorrow. It's late, gotta work on commercial space tomorrow! Scissors lift here I come!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Long sweep 90s on horizontal are only required in 3" or above


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> The 6' foot rule applies to the branch length on a trap arm as well as the length of the branch line on the 1 1/2 (the wet vent).
> 
> Can't find anything in the code book on 20' of 3" on 1 1/2" vent. I'll check on that later a bit more....
> 
> ...


your water closet run has no limit for a vent. you can run it from va to fl if you want. There are different ways to vent and his layout was fine. a vent between the 2 fixtures is perfectly legal. nothing needs to come off a lav run. Yo can have a vent as the last fixture and hit 100 fixtures after that and be fine as long as you dont go over your DFU's. look at my pics under "pick it apart". I didnt take any tubs or showers off the lav run.


----------

